# Virgin?



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

:newbie:


























































































:spam:










thomas


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

UPS :wall:
the timecode is not right

thomas


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Newbie?
Are you kidding me?


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Whats that Festo thing?? ??!

I see nipples too


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

it was my first post here in this forum :wave:

sorry for my english
thomas


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That's one heck of a haul for a NEWBIE - WOWAWIA :lol: ..!!!!

Nice body painting pix too :thumb:

What make are the white and green stacked boxes? They look like sturdy bits of kit.


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

@kingtheydon
wet/dry vacuum cleaner

thomas


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh thats an odd looking thing! 

Nice collection though Thomas.

Where are you from??


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm surprised to show interest
and the girls on a exhibition

@kingtheydon
thanks
i´m from Austria
near by Vienna


























:sorry: for my english
thomas


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

looking good there mate .


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice collection mate


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

loads of CG :thumb: great collection


----------



## Pert (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the last picture. would be nice if they were part of my collection:argie:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

boobies


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

hello guys :wave:
today I was make purchases








and mine girl also :doublesho










thomas


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Crazy Fool:doublesho


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice collection there mate - can't fault your Dodo and Chem Guys choices anyway (not a Zaino fan personally)

As for the last pic, it made me want to get my paint depth gauge out and start some buffing!

Sorry, couldn't resist! Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I just cant beleive the boobies are still there!!!

lol.

Lovely collection mate!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd love to be a body artist.

Slim females only, no blokes or fat birds!


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Nette Samlung


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

get the party started










thomas


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Quality stash pal.


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

i refill some of my produkts for my detailingbag










thomas


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats a pretty immense collection there mate :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That is a seriously impressive collection mate, and your English is fine :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome collection Thomas! 

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just liked the birds!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

brilliant collection, your english is better than mine and Im supposed to speak it


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice looking refill labels!


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

a very small update



































































































thomas


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow what a collection 

and allot of nice wax's


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

You must be earning some serious money! Fantastic collection!


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

much work = money
money = more equipment
more equipment = much more money
much more money = much more equipment
much more equipment = very much more money
very much more money = girlfriend is happy 

thomas


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Rabtor einfach nur:doublesho

Eine echt geile Aussattung hast du:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Virgin? It depends whether you've 'popped' the tops on all those bottles, lotions and potions!  :lol:

Great collection by the way.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That is a naughty collection mate :thumb:


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

the first three of six 

thomas


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hi Thomas,
Don't apologise for your English, there is nothing wrong with it. As long as we can communicate that's fine. 
peace as always*


----------

